
Can AI be taught to explain itself? - laurex
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/11/21/magazine/can-ai-be-taught-to-explain-itself.html
======
laurex
This isn't specifically explored here, but a theory put forth by Michael
Graziano in Consciousness and the Social Brain makes it interesting to
consider whether "being able to explain itself" ultimately corresponds to a
kind of consciousness...

